# Matthews passion-Jewell question??



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

i sponsor a 16 yo girl in a program like big brothers big sisters.Anyways,i actually bought her a passion and now the dang Jewel comes out.Just curious if any of you have shot both and if its worth switching bows.Keep in mind i get them at cost.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pretty great thing you're doing there to begin with. My wife has the Passion and LOVES it. Easily her favorite out of all the bows she's owned (and that's quite a few). We have ordered her a new Jewel and are waiting for it to come in. I think it'll be a great bow for sure. Will it be "that much" better than the Passion? I would be hard pressed to say yes. It'll be more up-to-date being a 2011/12. The good news is you can still get good $$$ out of the used Passion and since you're getting the Jewel at cost, why not? You might make 2 people's days if you hook someone up with a deal on the Passion and the 16yr old gets a new Jewel. It's win-win for everybody!

Dawg


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I JUST bought my Passion in July and two weeks later - there's the Jewel! I ended up shooting one and liked it better than my Passion. I felt that it was quieter and easier to draw, but didn't notice a huge difference in speed. The above poster is right though, you can get great money out of your Passion (I did!) and get her the Jewel if you like. Or if she's happy - don't worry about it. There's not a huge difference in them, but I liked it enough to switch. Btw, keep up the good work, troubled kids need more people like you.


----------



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

My misses gave the Passion a 8 out of 10 and a 7 out of ten for Jewel shooting them side by side so its a to each their own type of thing


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

HC Knives said:


> My misses gave the Passion a 8 out of 10 and a 7 out of ten for Jewel shooting them side by side so its a to each their own type of thing


Do you know what she didn't like about the Jewel? Just curious. Mine is still on order so I only know what I could feel in a few shots.


----------



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

i'm curious as well..


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

She hated the draw and the grip compared to her bow and the bows she has been shooting to upgrade to. She has a rating system of some kind going from 0 - 10 that includes wall, draw, speed, grip,shock noise and personal fit. She told me she purposely isnt paying attention to looks other then fit and finish because she did love the looks of Jewel but performance is first . Its been interesting watching her process of elimination as I have no bearing on the womans choice even if I tried. I just find the bows then Im out of it, money isnt a Issue for her choice PER SAY but cost will be a tie breaker. She is having them all set at same DL and DW and shooting with same arrows so its pretty even for HER but more DW and DL might make better performers. Almost all getting shot over chrony as well.
So far Strothers Allure is a 9.3,Passion and Vixcen tied at 9, Heartbreaker at a 8, Jewel at 7,Homewrecker at 6. She is hoping to find a Elite or two set for her DL to try as well as a Nemisis but as of 6 tonight she informed me she needed both a Vixcen and Passion. Id not be surprised to see a Vixcen walk in the door tomorrow. She shot the Craze a bunch and even liked it better then the Jewel but I didnt ask how it rated. I think she REALLY wanted to love the Jewel but just cant apparently "Its not much faster then a Passion and a lot more money,not really a upgrade" was the word I got. About all I know about it


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

I purchased the passion on a friday and the jewel was released that following Monday. I love my passion however, I shot the jewel and fell in love with it. The jewel is so much quieter and to me arrow speed is greater. I personally liked the grip on the jewel as well. I will not let go of my passion but will still probably have the jewel by the end of this year. They are both great bows.

Hope this helps


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

The Passion shot 11 fps faster then the Jewel both @ #50 draw with same arrows through a chrony


----------



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

good feedback thanks!


----------



## BBbowhunter (Oct 6, 2009)

I really appreciate the info on here. I am getting ready to buy either the Passion or the Jewel within the next week so ANY other feedback is greatly appreciated! I shot the Passion and fell in love with it. Hopefully, will have an opportunity to shoot the Jewel this weekend! I'm hoping some ladies have just received their new Jewel and can give some feedback! Thanks!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

BBbowhunter said:


> I really appreciate the info on here. I am getting ready to buy either the Passion or the Jewel within the next week so ANY other feedback is greatly appreciated! I shot the Passion and fell in love with it. Hopefully, will have an opportunity to shoot the Jewel this weekend! I'm hoping some ladies have just received their new Jewel and can give some feedback! Thanks!


I don't have mine yet but it should be in a week from tomorrow! If you can wait that long, lol!


----------



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

still waiting..lol.


----------



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

and waiting...haha.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, actually I got my Jewel today!! It rocks. It is way quieter than my Passion, not sure why. I never chrono'd my Passion but I did the Jewel today just for kicks. Set at 50lbs with 25" draw length and 404g arrows. It shot 216. Which seems like a turtle compared to the bows men shoot! But I don't get hung up on speed...I prefer quietness and a heavy arrow.


----------



## Edwardo (Dec 30, 2008)

Im interested in the speed(fps)..One person here says the Jewel is slower than than Passion and the Mathews web site says the Jewel is faster??...Who to believe!!...If anyone has compared the 2 bows please give results...Thanks


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the Passion and LOVE it!! I shot the Jewel and have to say it's a sweeeet bow. It's quieter and I felt the draw was smoother and easier than my Passion. As many have said it's a personal preference what feels good to one may not to another. I'm very seriously considering selling my Passion to buy a Jewel but will be shooting it a few more times before I make that decision.


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

Edwardo said:


> Im interested in the speed(fps)..One person here says the Jewel is slower than than Passion and the Mathews web site says the Jewel is faster??...Who to believe!!...If anyone has compared the 2 bows please give results...Thanks


Well Im not trying to sell a $1000 bow is probably why :wink: Nor am I trying to turn anyone away from the Jewel, just giving real world facts. Speed test was done at The Bow Rack in Springfield Ore. Call em up and find out for yourself.


----------



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I never got the whole speed craze thing..i'm more worried about making a good shot


----------

